# Out of State Rescues



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay what does one do if they find a dog on here that is out of state? I understand that transport is involved, etc. But how does one get it going? Shelter pull/evaluation, etc?????

I am very interested in a dog posted but I am in Texas and the dog in Georgia. So how does one accomplish this?

Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

long distance personal adoptions are difficult and take a huge amount of coordination and the potential adoptor is taking a huge chance on a dog they are personally not able to meet before they become totally responsible for him/her. how do you know if the dog will get along with your current dog(s). dogs can be in shelter shock and not show their true personalities until in a stable situation for a period of time. shelters can be less than honest in their assessment of temperment. can you board the dog in your area to quarantine and detox from the shelter so you don't expose your current dog(s) to any shelter crud. there are a number of horror stories on this board from long distance personal adoptions. there are also a number of great successes here. and ignore this part if i've got you mixed up with another thread...it's been a long day for me...but if your husband isn't 100% fully on board with this, you should not pursue it further because THE DOG WILL PAY. soooo, my advice...okay, truthfully, my advice would be to go to a local rescue in texas or a local shelter and help a dog local to you, chances for a successful match to your situation are so much higher. although i know the desire to help these dogs in the urgent section of the board is overwhelming, i have seen some very good intentions backfire totally. and unless you can fly to georgia and bring the dog home (no, i'm not joking, that's what richard (flyinghayden) does), i cannot imagine how you could do it long distance without the help of someone who understood how all this works. you should expect anyone who works with you to require references and ask lots of questions, and you should too. please be very careful.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

If you can go through a rescue, it is probably the best. My Romeo came from GA and was transported by a rescue. It was so worth it! (I will do it again when I have room for another one! ) Those urgent angels are near and dear to my heart!

There are some private transports available. I haven't used them so I don't know how they work. You need to ask a lot of questions, make sure they are reputable, etc... There are transport forums.

Good Luck!
Romeo & Mel


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

My Gaige came from this board on the urgent section-he hadnt had a real temp. test done, but I knew he was "the one"... by my feeling. Yes, sounds corny but I have never been wrong on a gut instint with a dog, so we took the chance. I had pull help from a lady who worked rescue there in Alabama, and the trouble was finidng someone who could hold while I figured out transport. Well, I call her an angel but my now friend Melony sent me a pm asking if I needed help with this boy still. She drove to where he was, picked him up, let him stay with her for two weeks, and while there he was given his shots and neutered. Then I had paid a personal transport, http://petsllc.net/ to transport him to NY from Alabama. It only cost 125.00 to get him here, which is extremely reasonable given the cost of gas. The closest drop off point was new NYC for us, so we left at 3:30 am to make the pickup at 7:30. Gaige has been a perfect match for our family and pack... he came to us just when we needed him the most, and has saved our hearts in many ways. We also adopted a senior from this board in Gaffny, SC, and he too fit right in. I would say the main thing is knowing that even if things dont go as planned right away or there is "pack issues", that it takes time for the dogs to get into a routine with you and learn the pack order, and having the dedication to the dog to work on whatever may arise, and give them a fair amount of time to make progress. Hoping it all works out for you!!


----------

